# 189 visa documents checklist



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Today planning to lodge visa for 189. 

Here is list of docs for submitting. Could you please review and let me know if I am missing anything.

Primary Applicant (My wife):

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. ACS skill assessment
5. Educational Docs (CMM, PC, OD)
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. SD (Statutory Declaration)
b. Bank Statement
c. Form16 for all years
d. IT returns for all years
e. Employment Certificate on company letter head
f. Payslips (one per each quarter)
g. Promotion Letters
h. Salary revisions
i. Appreciation certificates
j. Offer Letter
k. Company Id card
l. Five Tenure recognition certificate(After completing five years got certificate from company)

7. PCC (Done on 31st, Aug) - Got my name as husband in this certificate
8. eMedicals (Done on 29th, Aug)
9. Form80
10. Form1221
11. Passport size Photo
12. Marriage Certificate
13. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)
14. Resume


Partner(Claiming partner points) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. ACS skill assessment
5. Educational Docs (CMM, PC, OD)
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. SD
b. Bank Statement
c. Form16
d. Employment Certificate on company letter head
e. Payslips
g. Promotions
h. Salary revisions
i. Five Tenure recognition certificate(After completing five years got certificate from company)

7. PCC (Done on 31st, Aug)
8. Medicals (Done on 29th, Aug)
9. Form80
10. Form1221
11. Passport size Photo
12. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)

Relationship proof docs(As Marriage(Feb,2017) is less than a year):

1. Marriage wedding card, photos
2. Recent Pics 
3. Recent journey tickets
4. My Wife's Voter Id (having husband name)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

satish5b8 said:


> Today planning to lodge visa for 189.
> 
> Here is list of docs for submitting. Could you please review and let me know if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...


How about evidence of functional English for your spouse?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> How about evidence of functional English for your spouse?


Not required 
Submitting PTEA
You probably missed that 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Today planning to lodge visa for 189.
> 
> Here is list of docs for submitting. Could you please review and let me know if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...


Relationship documents are too little
Try to add 
Joint bank accounts
Joint credit card statements
Joint assests
Joint utility bills
Joint rental agreements 

Cheers


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Relationship documents are too little
> Try to add
> Joint bank accounts
> Joint credit card statements
> ...


Ohhh. Currently, I do not have all these. I will take the initiation for creating joint bank accounts and credit cards. When CO asks for docs in the future , I will submit them.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Relationship documents are too little
> Try to add
> Joint bank accounts
> Joint credit card statements
> ...


I was under assumption that marriage certificate itself is enough.

Moreover I have mentioned my wife name in my passport as spouse and my name in her passport. 

Ah, now I remember that I also have health insurance for my wife from my company mentioned as insurance for spouse. 

After seeing your reply am gonna gather all other supporting documents to prove that she is my partner. 


Best is yet to come!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

shalinjames said:


> I was under assumption that marriage certificate itself is enough.
> 
> Moreover I have mentioned my wife name in my passport as spouse and my name in her passport.
> 
> ...


Marriage certificate and spouse name in passport should be enough to prove relationship based on my experience. As a rule of thumb, you should add only those documents which are necessary. 

By adding unnecessary documents, you are essentially increasing CO's job and delaying grant. If CO asks for anything specifically on top of the documents you added , then only supply the requested document.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Please share the link of official document list for 189 and 190

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Marriage certificate and spouse name in passport should be enough to prove relationship based on my experience. As a rule of thumb, you should add only those documents which are necessary.
> 
> By adding unnecessary documents, you are essentially increasing CO's job and delaying grant. If CO asks for anything specifically on top of the documents you added , then only supply the requested document.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


I am sure you are correct but I gave a ton of relationship documents with my application 
Yet I was given the grant in about a month 

Cheers


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Kamalbhai said:


> Please share the link of official document list for 189 and 190
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Both the checklists are present on official DIBP website.

189 checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

190 checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I am sure you are correct but I gave a ton of relationship documents with my application
> Yet I was given the grant in about a month
> 
> Cheers


All I am saying is if you are providing valid government-issued proof of relationship, that should be sufficient. Adding more documents won't hurt, but seems unnecessary to me unless CO asks for them specifically.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

*Marriage and Spouse name in Passport*



satish5b8 said:


> Ohhh. Currently, I do not have all these. I will take the initiation for creating joint bank accounts and credit cards. When CO asks for docs in the future , I will submit them.


marriage certificate is enough right ? and u have ur wife's name in passport...?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> marriage certificate is enough right ? and u have ur wife's name in passport...?


If the marriage is less than a year means some of the experts advised me that CO may ask some additional proof for the relationship. 

By the way...I don't have my wife's name in my passport.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Relationship documents are too little
> Try to add
> Joint bank accounts
> Joint credit card statements
> ...


I have Form-16 from 2009-10 till date, but I have IT returns filed from only from AY 2012-13. I think I have missed filing ITR for 2010-11 and 2011-12. Should I go ahead and do it now and does last 5 year ITR suffice?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

auscall said:


> I have Form-16 from 2009-10 till date, but I have IT returns filed from only from AY 2012-13. I think I have missed filing ITR for 2010-11 and 2011-12. Should I go ahead and do it now and does last 5 year ITR suffice?


What ever you had the info in your hand, you can place.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

auscall said:


> I have Form-16 from 2009-10 till date, but I have IT returns filed from only from AY 2012-13. I think I have missed filing ITR for 2010-11 and 2011-12. Should I go ahead and do it now and does last 5 year ITR suffice?


Form 16s are enough. Also get Bank statements and highlight salary credits


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello,

do we need to attest documents when we upload docs in PR application?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello,
> 
> do we need to attest documents when we upload docs in PR application?
> 
> Thanks


As long as you scan in colour, no attestation required

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for the response. 
Another Query:
All my documents to be uploaded are not yet ready, but I would like to do the medical assessment as soon as possible.
Shoyld i submit the application and pay the fees, so that the HAP ID is generated and I can proveed further with medical? Or should I wait until I have my docs ready?

Also how much time approximately medical assessment will take, I am in Aus on 457 currently. 

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Notarized Documents*

Hi All,

I have few questions for documents that needs to be submitted after Invitation for lodging visa.

I have gathered almost all possible documents for me & my wife. The only missing documents are current FY Form16's & ITR's, current month Payslip, current month PF statement, PCC (will be done just before lodging visa), Medical (will be done just before/after lodging visa), Form 80 & 1221(will be done just before lodging visa).

I have got all the present document notarized on colored scan, please find attached the list. 

Is there any harm of uploading notarized documents? 
1. If no, shall I get the remaining documents notarized or not?
2. If yes, shall I upload only colored scan copies and soft copies only? 

*Note: Not going to get PCC, Medical, Form 80 & Form 1221 notarized. *

Regards
Ankur


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few questions for documents that needs to be submitted after Invitation for lodging visa.
> 
> ...


is notarizing mandatory for all docs?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> is notarizing mandatory for all docs?


Not sure, seeking information on the same.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Not sure, seeking information on the same.


For visa application, color scan copies of the originals will be just fine. There is no need to notarize. If you only have copies ( not the originals), you need to get them notarized.
If you already notarized some documents, it is ok. Either you can upload them or just the originals. It is up to you.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Another Query:
> All my documents to be uploaded are not yet ready, but I would like to do the medical assessment as soon as possible.
> Shoyld i submit the application and pay the fees, so that the HAP ID is generated and I can proveed further with medical? Or should I wait until I have my docs ready?
> ...


The medical results take around 4 days to be uploaded. You can go with the medical right now if you are not going to take a lot of time to gather other documents. 
Best you submit all docs along with the medical before a CO is assigned to your case, so that you have a chance for direct grant. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

satish5b8 said:


> Today planning to lodge visa for 189.
> 
> Here is list of docs for submitting. Could you please review and let me know if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...


bro as per checklist u need to upload partner age proof, assesment, and english report. is it mandatory to provide employment support also?


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey,Is it mandatory to have birth certificate ? Can't we submit passport as a proof for age?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> is notarizing mandatory for all docs?


No, only if its a copy, not a color scan of an original document. 

or as is case with an SD etc.


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Marriage certificate and spouse name in passport should be enough to prove relationship based on my experience. As a rule of thumb, you should add only those documents which are necessary.
> 
> By adding unnecessary documents, you are essentially increasing CO's job and delaying grant. If CO asks for anything specifically on top of the documents you added , then only supply the requested document.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Hi, do u think it would be necessary to have a certain age of the bank account? Like does it need to be 'x; months old or even a recent one is okay?

TIA for your response!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

sabahaque13 said:


> Hi, do u think it would be necessary to have a certain age of the bank account? Like does it need to be 'x; months old or even a recent one is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for your response!


Not unless CO specifically asks for it. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have few questions regarding 190 application.

1. Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
a. Does parents considered in family unit.?
b. If I add parents and brother in the above question, Do I have to submit form-80 for them .? 
2. Is that birth-certificate mandatory.? Can I submit passport instead. 
3. When do they issue bridging visa, as soon as I pay fees or after medicals.?
4. What are the requirements for passport size photo.?

Also, my current visa is expiring early next month. Can anyone advice what should be done.?

ANZSCO: 133111
NSW 190: 85+5
EOI: AUG 2019
Invite: 29th NOV 2019
Nomination: 12th Dec 2019
Lodgement: In process...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishant1793 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have few questions regarding 190 application.
> 
> ...


1A. NO
1B . YES form 80 and Medicals also. Even after that they will not get the PR with you
2. YES . You can submit class x marksheet instead
3. As soon as you submit the application after paying visa fees and only if you are onshore
4. Google it. It’s not a big issue

Cheers


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> 1A. NO
> 1B . YES form 80 and Medicals also. Even after that they will not get the PR with you
> 2. YES . You can submit class x marksheet instead
> 3. As soon as you submit the application after paying visa fees and only if you are onshore
> ...


Thank you NB.

You are doing a good job providing useful information to people.

Appreciate it mate.


----------

